# Axworthy Step by step



## vkidwell (Aug 1, 2011)

My hubby tried last year to do the flying ghost using the Axworthy system. It just didn't work out well.  He ended up taking it all down the morning of the big day and we didn't get to do it. It is too late to get it done this year, but we really want to do about a 100 feet run for next year. If anyone can give us step by step directions--not that he will actually USE them--but I will! LOL That would be GREAT! I really would like to get this done for next year! Thanks!


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

This prop has been a nightmare for us. We are still trying to figure it out even after watching tons of videos. Sigh...we will get it but just not sure if we will be in time for Halloween this year =)


----------

